# MV Fathulkhair



## kuwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I sailed with UASC Dec1979 until 1983. Sailed on MV Fathulkhair twice. Anybody got photos of her as in them days cameras where scarce😁.


----------

